# Battlefield2 Project Reality



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone play it?

I hated BF2 with a passion, bunny hopping cheating mofos and complete arcade war. Theres an addon from project reality which completely changes the dynamics of the game, making it more realistic - much more.

If you like military sims, this is totally squad based games (no lone wolves) with commanders squad leaders, restricted use of armour and modern battle settings. It takes a little getting used to but once you get it, you'll be hooked


----------



## torigirl75 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Message from the Sheriff*

Please dont be rude to other members if you want to stay as an active member of this here forum. 

Thank y'all 

DW Sheriff.

ps. Ok I have just realised who you are... And... Why you posted... Ill tell tonto not to slap your wrists so hard now.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

torigirl75 said:


> *Message from the Sheriff*
> 
> Please dont be rude to other members if you want to stay as an active member of this here forum.
> 
> ...


ban her please


----------



## torigirl75 (Jan 21, 2008)

No dont ban me, this is the only way I can communicate with my other half because hes either on his computer game or waxing cars, I promise to try and be nice to him from now on :lol:


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

torigirl75 said:


> No dont ban me, this is the only way I can communicate with my other half because hes either on his computer game or waxing cars, I promise to try and be nice to him from now on :lol:


omg, even on here i cant get away from her, BAN HER NOW PLEASE


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

I play PR pretty regularly with some of the :iGi: clan guys, excellent game, but not one for n00bs that's for sure :thumb:


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

eshrules said:


> I play PR pretty regularly with some of the :iGi: clan guys, excellent game, but not one for n00bs that's for sure :thumb:


cool - i've been there a few times as BigToNe2 :thumb:

I used to play operation flashpoint, and this is the only game that comes close to it. I've found you either have some games that are soo good you end up getting man excitement (hardon to you younguns) or you end up having extremely painful heamaroid squad mates


----------

